

Change to UK's money system could solve our long-term economic problems - _s
http://www.theguardian.com/business/economics-blog/2014/feb/06/change-uk-money-system-solve-long-term-economic-problems

======
ZenoArrow
Have been following the Positive Money campaign for a while, good to see them
getting some mainstream media exposure.

